# Parker Mtn Sage Grouse hunt closure



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Sad to see, no doe antelope tags on the Parker this year either. Drought has been pretty devastating to the unit and doesn’t look to be loosening it’s grips. No sage grouse hunt on the Parker this year after 6 years of declining populations. The Parker has long held one of the most robust sage grouse populations in the state.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Story here 





__





Utah Wildlife Board approves changes to 2021 waterfowl hunts, other items


The Utah Wildlife Board approved a few changes to waterfowl hunting — in connection with a new wildlife-related law that was passed during the 2021 legislative session — as well as a few other items, during Thursday's virtual public meeting.




wildlife.utah.gov


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Yep, drought is bad enough. Add in over harvest (on the antelope), and it will take some time to recover. Hopefully, the sage grouse can bounce back, but a 6-year downward trend is not going to make it easy.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have helped with the counts on Parker mtn for many years. Definitely gone downhill the last few years. I think the last really good year was back in 2015 if my memory is correct. The good thing about birds is they can come back fairly quickly--sage grouse less so than many bird species but here is hoping!


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Airborne said:


> I have helped with the counts on Parker mtn for many years. Definitely gone downhill the last few years. I think the last really good year was back in 2015 if my memory is correct. The good thing about birds is they can come back fairly quickly--sage grouse less so than many bird species but here is hoping!


What is surprising was that last year's fall counts were actually pretty good. Not sure what happened over the winter but they think the raptor migration got a lot of them.


----------

